# Posh Spice Hairstyle



## acarol (31 Jan 2008)

Has anyone had a 'Posh Spice' haircut and how did they find it? The graduated 'pob' style that she has at the minute


----------



## DrMoriarty (31 Jan 2008)

Incredibly, there is a [broken link removed] devoted to this very subject.

But be warned — "she Spends litulary thousands of dollars for her outlook"!


----------



## pc7 (31 Jan 2008)

check with a hair dresser you trust if it will suit the shape of your face as it doesn't suit everyone.  My hair dresser said she's sick doing it every second person is looking for it its like back in the day when everyone wanted the 'Rachel'


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jan 2008)

acarol said:


> Has anyone had a 'Posh Spice' haircut and how did they find it? The graduated 'pob' style that she has at the minute


Yeah - I got it done the other day and, OH. MY. GOD!, it's only fab!


----------



## DrMoriarty (31 Jan 2008)

Meh, the Becks look suited you better.


----------



## ci1 (31 Jan 2008)

I have it, altho its not because I'm in awe of Posh by any means.

I just wanted something a bit edgy, my hair was down my back and just wanted a change and its what my hairdresser suggested and I trust him so I let him cut it all off.

I like it because my hair is long at the front so still looks like theres a bit of length around my face and the back is graduated and its just so much easier to manage.
only downside is that when it grows at the back it sits on my collar and tends to flick out so you have to persevere and get it trimmed a lot. My hair grows really fast so I have to go and get it done quite a bit which means a full cut because the front has to balance out the back so I'm paying for a full cut every 5-6 weeks.

No smart comments please from those men that simply don't understand!!


----------



## Caveat (31 Jan 2008)

My only comment is: What is a 'pob'? 

Or did the OP mean 'bob' maybe?


----------



## ci1 (31 Jan 2008)

it is called a bob but they named it a pob as a tribute to posh spice.

don't know why, famous women have been getting bobs well before she did!!


----------



## Caveat (31 Jan 2008)

Ok then, as I have very little hair, as a tribute to myself I am 'cald'


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jan 2008)

Caveat said:


> My only comment is: What is a 'pob'?
> 
> Or did the OP mean 'bob' maybe?


Actually my hairstyle is probably more like a "blob".


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jan 2008)

ci1 said:


> I just wanted something a bit edgy, my hair was down my back


I think you can get treatment for that.


----------



## ci1 (31 Jan 2008)

very funny.....

In womens terms that means that the hair on my head was long.

Are you going to show us a picture of your "blob"?


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jan 2008)

ci1 said:


> very funny.....
> 
> In womens terms that means that the hair on my head was long.
> 
> Are you going to show us a picture of your "blob"?


Like  but not quite as cool...


----------



## REMFAN (31 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Like  but not quite as cool...


 
Always wondered what you looked like Clubman


----------



## ninsaga (31 Jan 2008)

Just be aware of what posh looks like in the morning though before she brushes her hair.... do you want [broken link removed] to happen to you!...


----------



## PM1234 (1 Feb 2008)

ninsaga said:


> Just be aware of what posh looks like in the morning though before she brushes her hair.... do you want [broken link removed] to happen to you!...



She brushes her own hair? 

Seriously Acarol I think its a really nice cut but I'd imagine it depends on the texture of your own hair as well as your face shape as to whether or not it would suit you? 

Would recommend going to a decent stylist who would be honest with you as opposed to the conveyor belt style salons who will have it looking great walking out of the salon but impossible to maintain yourself.


----------



## Berlin (1 Feb 2008)

I was very pleased a few years back when her husband made the "sticky up hair" look, which I have been waking up with all my life, the height of fashion.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Feb 2008)

Berlin said:


> I was very pleased a few years back when her husband made the "sticky up hair" look, which I have been waking up with all my life, the height of fashion.


Was this before or after she made the "stuck up" look the height of fashion?


----------



## ci1 (1 Feb 2008)

I doubt Posh brushes her own hair anyway, I'm sure she has hair slaves employed to do that for her.


----------



## Caveat (1 Feb 2008)

ci1 said:


> I doubt Posh brushes her own hair anyway, I'm sure she has hair slaves employed to do that for her.


 
pob-goblins maybe?


----------



## beautfan (1 Feb 2008)

When she did that awful program about her move to US she was sunbathing in her rented house with her hairdresser and I think make up artist who both seem to actually live with her all the time.

Great work if you can get it I suppose..

I don't mind the cut but cos posh has it I would not have it myself.  Maybe when she gets a new haircut...


----------



## ci1 (1 Feb 2008)

Caveat said:


> pob-goblins maybe?


 
Poblins


----------

